# Nas4Free startet nicht mehr. Daten Retten



## moreply (31. Oktober 2017)

Mein NAS will nicht mehr starten und hängt bei "loading configuration files"


Denkt ihr es gibt eine möglichkeit das NAS oder zumindest die Daten zu retten?

Das ganze läuft in einer VM. Mit insgesamt 5 VHDs auf die ich zugreifen kann, mit auslesen ist aber nichts da zfs und ufs filesystem.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit das ganze auszulesen und somit die Daten zu sichern?

Danke euch.


----------



## dreadkopp (31. Oktober 2017)

was hast du denn gemacht, bevor es gecrasht ist?

Ansonsten solltest du auch einfach ein anderes LiveLinux oder FreeBSD booten können und den Pool dort importieren


----------



## moreply (31. Oktober 2017)

Gar nichts ich hab ihn einfach einmal neugestartet. Und seitdem hängt das NAS beim "configuration file loading"

Bedeutet ich boote ne Live CD, und öffne dort meine Virtual Drives und kopiere die Daten raus?


----------



## dreadkopp (31. Oktober 2017)

du startest nen Livesystem und importierst den Pool, genau


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2017)

Wie ist denn das Raid konfiguriert?


----------



## moreply (31. Oktober 2017)

Inwiefern? 2 Platten laufen im Raid 1 mit ufs als Filesystem. Und 2 als ZFS Pool System.

Edit: Ich hab jetzt eine Live CD gestartet(Linux Mint). Wenn ich jetzt verusche die VHD zu starten bekommen ich folgende meldung:

"Data1 is a executable text file" 

Das kann doch nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## moreply (31. Oktober 2017)

Bitte löschen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. November 2017)

Jou, seh schon ... gibt auch damit Probleme. Versuche es mal mit der Freeware "VHD Attach".


----------



## moreply (1. November 2017)

Jap ich müsste halt einfach nur in die VHD und das UFS Dateisystem auslesen

Kann es denn auch UFS?

Edit:

Die VHD taucht jetzt im Partitions Mananger auf. Allerdings ist die platte Laut Windows nicht zugewiesen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (1. November 2017)

Ich schätze mal, daß Du den VMware-Player verwendest ? Versuche doch mal, die VM in VirtualBox zu importieren... 

UND versuche zuvor den Player mal OHNE Netzwerkzugriff zu starten.

Noch eine Idee: Hat Windows den VM-Daten einen Schreibschutz verpaßt ?


----------



## moreply (1. November 2017)

Nope ich nutze aktuell noch die VirtualBox.

Um mal was zur bisherigen Vorgehensweise zu sagen:

-Die Live CD hatte auf einen zweiten Rechner probiert. Könnte dort die Dateien nicht öffnen. 
-Neuen NAS aufgesetzt versucht die festplatten zu mounten (read only) = Fehler.
-VHD probiert VHDs werden eingehängt sind aber leer.

Das könnte sein. Jetzt ist die frage wie krieg ich den raus?!

Meine idee wäre noch das ganze per 7Zip zu öffnen die UFS datei rauszukopieren und dann zu versuchen das in OPEN BSD zu öffnen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. November 2017)

Puh ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Versuch Deine Idee mal, ich melde mich, wenn mir noch etwas (brauchbares) einfällt ...


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2017)

Bei einem Raid 1, ist doch auf beiden Platten der gleiche Inhalt gespiegelt. Eigentlich solltest du doch die Daten auch von einer Platte ohne Raid runterkopieren können. Ansonsten würde das auf defekte Platten hindeuten.


----------



## fotoman (11. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei einem Raid 1, ist doch auf beiden Platten der gleiche Inhalt gespiegelt.


Wenn es denn physikalische Platten wären, die vieleicht sogar noch mit dem "standard" RAID1 von Linux (oder Intel auf BIOS-Ebene) konfiguriert wären. Hier wurde aber ein "NAS" mit 5 VHDs gebastelt (sorry, professionell inkl. Backups erstellt). Aber vieleicht verstehe ich die Konfig auch nur falsch, das System lief mit zwei physikalischen Flash-Speichermedien in RAID1, auf denen sich dann eine VHD befand, die wiederum mit UFS genutzt wurde.

Ob in dem obigen Versuch die VHDs wirklich leer sind oder einfach nur "unerwartet" für das neue System konfiguriert sind, müsste man wohl tief in der Konfig des alten Systems ermitteln. Irgendwer anders wie mein aktuelles QNap (mit der dort gespeicherten Konfig) wird meine iSCSI-Laufwerke, die sich irgendwo auf Teilen der physikalischen Platten befinden, auch nicht automatisch erkennen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2017)

Die VHDs sind doch dann auch nur Dateien. Die kann VirtualBox in ein dd-Image konvertieren.

VBoxManage clonehd disk.vdi disk.img --format raw


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. November 2017)

Habe in Erfahrung bringen können, daß die Gasterweiterung von VirtualBox 5.2.0 viele Linux Gastsysteme zerballert, habe ich bereits mit Ubuntu, Debian & Solus 3 erfahren müssen. Auf der Herstellerseite soll es mittlerweile eine Gast-Iso geben, welche das Problem behebt: Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox


----------



## moreply (19. November 2017)

Aktuell hat sich bei mir noch nichts verändert. Ich melde mich!


----------

